# o/v půl osmé



## Linni

Které vyjádření je česky správně a spisovně? "*O půl osmé*" nebo "*v půl osmé*"?

Já osobně bych "v půl osmé" asi normálně neřekla (možná proto, že jsem z Moravy?). Ale když poslouchám strašnou (a zdeformovanou) češtinu většiny "Čechů" (lidí z Čech), slyším jen "v půl osmý". 
Docela se stydím za svůj hloupý dotaz, ale trochu mi to vrtá hlavou...


----------



## winpoj

Nemám k dispozici žádné autoritativní informace, takže jenom můj názor:

Jak "v půl osmé", tak "o půl osmé" je správně. Mně zní "o půl osmé" trochu formálněji. Třeba takový "čaj o páté" zní docela vznešeně, zatímco taková "večeře v devět" je určitě docela obyčejná.

Mimochodem já zase nechápu, proč mnozí Moraváci chodí "na bazén" místo "do bazénu".


----------



## kusurija

Můj názor (možná chybný) je, že je nepatrný významový rozdíl v "přesnosti" . Asi bych to seřadil takto: v půl osmé < o půl osmé < kolem půl osmé. Navíc předložka v se mi zdá i z formálního hlediska náležitější: o prvotně znamená o něčem - tedy téma. Zato na otázku kde, kdy odpovíme předložkou v. Vžyť ani Moraváci se neptají "O kolik hodin se setkáme?", ale "V kolik..." O znamená taky posun (jak časový tak místa, prostoru, rozměru). "O kolik hodin _dříve/později_ se setkáme?" Jinak plně souhlasím s Winpojem. Ještě bych k tomu dodal, že "v půl osmé" mi zní drobátko víc stroze, než "o půl osmé". To bude asi tím, že to první vyznívá "přesněji". 
P.S. ještě mě napadlo, že "čaj o páté" nebo "večeře o deváté" by se asi měla pravidelně opakovat, být součástí jakéhosi zaběhlého "jízdního řádu".


----------



## winpoj

Ještě bych si dovolil něco dodat k této větě:
"Ale když poslouchám strašnou (a zdeformovanou) češtinu většiny "Čechů" (lidí z Čech)..."

Nic ve zlém, ale tohle na mě působí poněkud arogantně. Lidé z Čech většinou mluví "obecnou češtinou". Lidé z Moravy často mluví zakonzervovanějším jazykem. který je bližší "spisovné češtině". Ale co Vás vede k tomu hodnotovému soudu, že jedna z těchto možností je lepší a druhá je "strašná", to mi opravdu uniká.


----------



## Linni

Děkuju za vaše názory...



winpoj said:


> Nic ve zlém, ale tohle na mě působí poněkud arogantně. Lidé z Čech většinou mluví "obecnou češtinou". Lidé z Moravy často mluví zakonzervovanějším jazykem. který je bližší "spisovné češtině". Ale co Vás vede k tomu hodnotovému soudu, že jedna z těchto možností je lepší a druhá je "strašná", to mi opravdu uniká.



Toto je už malinko "off topic", tak doufám, že neporuším žádná pravidla, když odpovím ještě na toto.

Rozhodně jsem to nemyslela nijak špatně a omlouvám se, jestli se to někoho nějak dotklo. 
Rozdíl, který já spatřuji mezi lidmi z Moravy a z Čech je ten, že lidé z Moravy mluví daleko více spisovně. A myslím, že nejsem arogantní, když řeknu, že se mi nelíbí nespisovná čeština. Lépe řečeno, ta spisovná mi "zní lépe" - je to stejné, jako když někdo řekne, že nesnáší např. mluvu mladých lidí, kteří vše označují za "husté" či "trapné" - dá se o takovém člověku říct,  že je arogantní? Jednoduše se mu to nelíbí.
Lidé z Moravy mluví samozřejmě také nespisovně... ale řekla bych, že ne v takové míře. 
Jde asi hlavně o to, že na řeč lidí z Čech nejsem zvyklá. Protože opravdu nechci nikoho urážet.


----------



## kusurija

kusurija said:


> ... O znamená taky posun (jak časový tak místa, prostoru, rozměru). "O kolik hodin _dříve/později_ se setkáme?" ...


Ještě bych měl upřesnit, že v tomto případě jde o odlišný - totiž 4. pád! V původním příspěvku "O půl osmé" jde o 6. pád. Pro rodilé Čechy je toto samozřejmé, příspěvky ale pročítají také "cizinci", kterým je toto upřesnění určeno.


----------



## cajzl

> ...ani Moraváci se neptají "O kolik hodin se setkáme?"


Když jsme v tom upřesňování, zde mělo být _*...ani Moraváci se neptají "O které (kolikáté) hodině se setkáme?"*_, neboť _kolik_ je nom./acc.


----------



## jazyk

To mi připomíná polštinu: O której godzinie się spotkamy?


----------



## kusurija

jazyk said:


> To mi připomíná polštinu: O której godzinie się spotkamy?


Možná, že to by byl další směr úvah: třeba je to i vliv polštiny; na Moravu má/měla polština asi větší vliv (kdovíproč, asi proto, že na Moravu měla srovnatelně menší vliv němčina?)...


----------



## winpoj

Mohl bych se ještě vrátit ke Kusurijově názoru, že "v půl osmé" je přesnější než "o půl osmé"? Já tam žádný takový rozdíl necítím, a proto by mě zajímalo, co si o tom myslí ostatní.


----------



## Jana337

winpoj said:


> Mohl bych se ještě vrátit ke Kusurijově názoru, že "v půl osmé" je přesnější než "o půl osmé"? Já tam žádný takový rozdíl necítím, a proto by mě zajímalo, co si o tom myslí ostatní.


Já taky žádný rozdíl nevidím a považuji obě formy za spisovné. Abych řekla pravdu, nikdy jsem si nepovšimla žádných regionálních rozdílů. U nás říkáme "o půl osmé" i "v půl osmé". Zastaralé je "o" u celých hodin (o deváté) kromě ustálených výrazů citovaných výše.


----------

